# Winters Here



## MOUNTAIN MOVER (Dec 19, 2007)

New to this site, thought I show everyone my truck.
GOT TO LOVE NW OHIO (Tiffin)


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

welcome. it is a great site. good people. enjoy.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Welcome,

Make sure you check out the Ohio Thread, and the ohio Meet


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice! Thats a Boss V blade correct?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Looks to be a Boss V, just by the lights. I dont know where winter is, cause it sure aint here in Ohio


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

that 1 ton is long i hope u dont bid any condos or drives its a boss for sure


----------



## MOUNTAIN MOVER (Dec 19, 2007)

HI Guys,

Yes it is a BOSS (the one and only way to plow), First pic is from last week's storm. Just installed whelen strobes on all four corners and a "show-me" light on the roof.....sure helps with the gawkers. I have approx 28 accounts that I service. Second and Third pic is from yesterday.

Mountain Mover


----------



## MOUNTAIN MOVER (Dec 19, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR, EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

STAY SAFE and PLOW YOUR A$$ OFF

MOUNTAIN MOVER


----------

